# Deliverance Lost extract up on BL



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Enjoy :so_happy:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-plot-thickens.html


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Arghhhh i need to read this book!


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

The constant underestimation of the AL by everyone else is what gives them their strength. I wonder if they would be as good with everyone thinking twice before dismissing them outright? Let's certainly hope so.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Attention! Available to pre-order now! But now its like a fricken 13 dollar standard delivery charge... wtf?


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, ooooh. Glad that got the win over Corax beating down a bunch of Custodians. Wonder what would have led to that kind of conflict in the first place...


----------

